# Thinking of tackling a guitar build from scratch



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Came across a bunch of leftover wood we have at the shop. Ebony, mahogany (i think), birds eye maple, wenge, etc

If we have mahogany I'm thinking a mahogany base with maple top and it will either be a les paul style or PRS double cutaway style. Question is, how thick do I make the pieces? If overall body is 1 3/4" thick, what thickness should the maple top be?

i'm thinking the neck/fretboard will also be mahogany/ebony combo

Gonna do some research on using the wenge and ebony for body. maybe that's dumb? i dunno...

We also have some Sapele I believe and gonna look in to where or if I should use that.

edit: what i have access to is 8/4 Wenge, 6/4 Wenge, 4/4 macassar ebony, 4/4 and 8/4 bird's eye maple and 8/4 african mahogany


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I did a google search on some of those woods and people have made some beautiful guitars with different combinations. I am not a guitar builder so I can't help you there, but please let us see your progress and finished products.

Wenge apparently can be a strong irritant to some people, so be careful.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Bringing this'un back to life. Wanna see if anything has happened!


----------

